# Royalty Ambulance - Glendale



## Frogurt (Jul 26, 2012)

Any information on this company?  I searched around and some of the responses are over a year old. 

I have an interview with them soon and I was hoping I could get some information on what to expect out of the interview/how the company runs/shady or not shady/etc.  

Thank you.


----------



## Gordoemt (Jul 26, 2012)

Frogurt said:


> Any information on this company?  I searched around and some of the responses are over a year old.
> 
> I have an interview with them soon and I was hoping I could get some information on what to expect out of the interview/how the company runs/shady or not shady/etc.
> 
> Thank you.



alot of people from royalty came my company. aparently they give no ot pay about 9.50 an hr run illegal cct and als calls. steer clear if i were you. id try to get hired on with a legit company


----------



## Frogurt (Jul 26, 2012)

Gordoemt said:


> alot of people from royalty came my company. aparently they give no ot pay about 9.50 an hr run illegal cct and als calls. steer clear if i were you. id try to get hired on with a legit company



No OT? This might be a stupid question, but is that even legal?  

What companies would you recommend I aim for?  It doesn't have to be the best of the best(AMR, Care, etc.), but just something that's at least decent and legitimate.  I'd hate to be hired by a shady company and then become responsible for the illegal orders they gave out to me.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 26, 2012)

Medlife ambulance in Glendale is the place to apply.


----------



## Frogurt (Jul 26, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Medlife ambulance in Glendale is the place to apply.



Just applied.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 26, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## energystar (Jul 27, 2012)

You will have a short 20 question test prior to the interview. You will interview with Sean who is the manager and essentially the workforce of the company. The owner is not very friendly but will manage out a hello every once in a while. The people who work there were the only reason I stayed as long as I did. Everyone is really cool. As for being shady its a small IFT company in LACO they are all the same. When I worked there they had a sketchy contract out of a hospital and the hospital gave us shady calls we were essentially stuck with. I know the higher ups were talking about getting rid of that contract but I left before the decision was made. Starting pay was around $9.00. I started out there and it wasn't a horrible place to do so but I wouldn't stay longer than needed. They are expanding which is a good sign for them. There are better companies in the area such as PRN, Medlife, etc. that I would choose over them.


----------



## looker (Jul 27, 2012)

Gordoemt said:


> alot of people from royalty came my company. aparently they give no ot pay about 9.50 an hr run illegal cct and als calls. steer clear if i were you. id try to get hired on with a legit company



Are you saying they will not pay OT to employees that work over 40 hours a week? Understand that company is not required to pay OT just because someone worked over 8 hours a day. As for illegal CCT and ALS can you be more specific? Are they not permitted to work as CCT and ALS?


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Jul 29, 2012)

steer clear know a few people that have damaged resumes from this place


----------



## NorthCalEMT (Nov 12, 2012)

Did you go to the interview? are you currently working there? Any update would be good as I have an interview on Wednesday.

Thanks


----------



## djarmpit (Nov 12, 2012)

Where else have you applied?


I had an interview today with Impulse


----------



## Frogurt (Nov 12, 2012)

I actually never ended up going. I got a job offer at a local hospital and I now work as a ER scribe. Good hours. Nothing amazing in pay but it's steady and the experience is great for the future.


----------



## NorthCalEMT (Nov 13, 2012)

I got an interview tomorrow. I have pretty much applied everywhere. Hoping for a job in the ER tho. Where are you a scribe at?


----------



## rn2015 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Royalty Ambulance Glendale*

I work there now and the company sucks... All the rigs are old and beat up half of them don't have AC and we still have to transport patients in 90 degree weather with no AC or circulation. We do a lot of dialysis calls and it sucks to have a patient on a vent with two other people in the back and there is no air. The owners are rude they never speak or say hello, dispatch is cool and the supervisor Sean is cool even though he told us to put an ice pack on the patients in the rigs with no AC smh. Some of the employees are cool but there are a lot of *** holes there with attitudes most of them dont speak, they all sit around and talk about each other. The FTO (trainers) all suck there's no organization or structure to the training and pray that you don't get a girl name Ashley her attitude is really bad and she just stay on her phone. The place is super dirty they went an entire week with no soap in the restrooms smh. They only pay you $9.00 I started off at $9.50 because I have experience but you might as well go to another IFT company that is paying $11.

They take no pride in the company or how the rigs look really embarrassing 

Only good thing I can say about the company is that they do try and honor request to have days off. FYI, dont waste your time coming here


----------



## looker (Sep 20, 2013)

rn2015 said:


> I work there now and the company sucks... All the rigs are old and beat up half of them don't have AC and we still have to transport patients in 90 degree weather with no AC or circulation.



Being rigs info is available online, i looked up what they currently own and operate in the city of la which i am going to assume are all of their rigs. While 2 of them are really old ('96 and '97), they have few that are 2011,2010 and 2013. It seems kind of exaggeration that all of their rigs have non functional ac.


----------



## toyskater86 (Sep 21, 2013)

looker said:


> Being rigs info is available online, i looked up what they currently own and operate in the city of la which i am going to assume are all of their rigs. While 2 of them are really old ('96 and '97), they have few that are 2011,2010 and 2013. It seems kind of exaggeration that all of their rigs have non functional ac.



where can you see that online?


----------



## LAemt84 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Royalty*

I've worked at Royalty for almost a year. Do they have some beat up rigs? sure. Does the AC go out on a few of the older ones? Seems like always during the hottest weeks. For all of their downfalls, the company is trying to run their operations legitimately and not involve us EMTs in the insurance fraud and dialysis crap that the other IFTs do. But for all of the bad stuff that people have put on here, it is a decent spot to get your BLS experience and then move on. Wages aren't much (starting at 9-9.75 p/h) but I've never had a problem with my OT pay and the supervisor, Sean, will try to help you out as much as he can. Are their better companies out there? definitely, but still not a bad place to gain you experience for medic school.


----------

